# pc an stereoanlage



## raphaelk (25. November 2002)

hi, ich will meinen pc an meine stereoanlage anschließen. normalerweise braucht man dazu ja cinch kabel. doch so ein cinch eingag hat meine stereoanlage glaub ich nicht. die lautsprecher sind nur mit drähten an der anlage angeschlossen. was kann ich tun?


danke


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

Schau ob die Anlage irgend eine Form von "Line in" hat, wenn ja findet sich beim Elektroniksupermarkt deiner Wahl er passende Adapterstecker.


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

das mit dem chinchkabel ist schon ganz richtig.
du hast an deiner anlage bzw. verstärker doch sicher einen chincheingang für cd oder dat oder oder oder...
an diesen anschluss packst du einfach dein kabel (klinke--->chinch)
der klinkenanschluss kommt in den ausgang deiner soundcarte (line out) und der chinch wie gesagt in den eingagn deines verstärkers.

hast du solche eingänge nicht, weil es z.b. eine einfache kompaktanlage ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie man das realisieren könnte.

gruß nikolaj


----------



## raphaelk (25. November 2002)

*...*

anscheinend habe ich keinen line in eingang. sonst kann man nichts machen?


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

was ist denn das genau für eine anlage? hast du ausser den lautsprecherausgängen gar keine weiteren anschlüsse? oder sind sogar die boxen direkt ohne stecker angeschlossen?


----------



## raphaelk (25. November 2002)

*...*

das modell icst schon ein paar jahre alt, aber im ferienhaus hab ich ne ganz neue anlage von panasonic, die hat auch kein line in. die boxen sind mit der anlage mit kabeln verbunden, die kann man dann in die anlage einklemmen. sonst ist da nur noch ein stecker für dei antenne


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

also dann gehts meine wissens nach nicht.
ich habe hier einen richtigen hifiverstärker mit den normalen anschlüssen für cd usw. das klappte super. aber bei dir hab ich echt keine ahnung. sorry!


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

>bastellösung<
Es gibt da so Adapterkassetten für Autoradios ohne CD-Player, wenn du das Kabel aus dem Kassettenfach rausbekommst gehts auch mit normalen Anlagen.
>/bastellösung<


----------



## raphaelk (25. November 2002)

*...*

also, ja solche kassetten kenn ich, die hat meine schwester auch in ihrem auto. und wie mach ich das denn genau? das kabel aus der kassette nehmen? und dann?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Mit etwas Risiko kannst du auch den Verstärker bzw. Das Gehäuse aufschrauben und das Kabel, dass zum Kassttendeck geht nach aussen legen, sodass man dort die PC-Kabel anschließen kann.


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

> das kabel aus der kassette nehmen? und dann?


Das Kabel muss schon dranbleiben!
Du müsstest das Kabel irgendwie an der Klappe des Kassettenfaches vorbeibringen. Das erste Mal das wackelige Konstruktionen auch was Gutes haben.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

lol

Du müsstest aber auch direkt von der Verstärkerplatine 2Kabel nach draußen bringen können. Im Zweifel lötest du halt 2 Kabel an den Stellen, wo sonst das Kassettendeck ankommt 2 Kabel ran und entfernst die Kabel von Kassettendeck, sodass du quasi von der Hauptplatine eine direkte Verbindung nach draußen schaffst.


----------

